# Derek Fisher rumor...



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I heard he was spotted in Indy, you guys think he could be there for a workout? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldent mind having Fisher, wouldent mind at all.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind either. ( but I don't think that Lakers will let him go that easy unless its a trade )


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fisher would be a great backup to replace strickland. They are both similar players. He also complements Tinsley's game by having a good shot and more speed.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Fisher would be a great backup to replace strickland. They are both similar players. He also complements Tinsley's game by having a good shot and more speed.


I had forgotten about how good a shot he has, he would really be an ideal point guard for us.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Fisher shot like near 60% from the arc in the playoffs didn't he? He would compliment Tinsley good and L.A. may not want him anymore since they have GP. Fisher is very tough to, the guy is built.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Fisher shot like near 60% from the arc in the playoffs didn't he? He would compliment Tinsley good and L.A. may not want him anymore since they have GP. Fisher is very tough to, the guy is built.


We could get Fisher easy if you think about it, since the Lakers arnt a very deep team they are always hoping for new talent ecspecially down low. We could give them Croshere and Mercer for Fisher, I think it would work.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Croshere & Mercer for Fisher & Madsen


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I always wanted Madsen to perform at _our_ championship parade.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Madsen and Brezec on the same team!?! Those are the two most worthless basketball players I can think of.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

For what it's worth, the expiring contract of Ron Mercer for Derek Fisher (three years remaining) and Devean George (three years remaining) works. By dumping Fisher and George, the Lakers would position themselves to get below the luxury tax threshold in 2004-05 (by letting Mercer walk, of course). I think the Lakers understand that GP and The Mailman will each be playing ONLY ONE SEASON in L.A. GP will move on to where he can make some REAL money, while The Mailman will quite possibly head back to the Jazz to finish out his career (and to break Kareem's all-time scoring mark, something that will take forever to happen as the Lakers' #4 scoring option).

By trading Fisher and the overpaid George for Mercer and letting Mercer walk, I'm thinking that the Lakers will be able to use its full MLE and its veteran exception next summer and avoid getting the luxury tax hit.

Having said that, just because a dude is in the city of Indianapolis, why does that mean a trade to the Pacers is imminent?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If the salaries matched up (they don't) I would do Mercer for Fisher in a heartbeat. Fisher is a good shooter, but he is a TERRIBLE defender, ever notice how Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson didn't get attention untill they played against D-Fish in the playoffs? (Parker torched him as well) Fish is a good guy, but with a defensive PG in Payton who can score even better then Fish, we don't need him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> If the salaries matched up (they don't) I would do Mercer for Fisher in a heartbeat. Fisher is a good shooter, but he is a TERRIBLE defender, ever notice how Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson didn't get attention untill they played against D-Fish in the playoffs? (Parker torched him as well) Fish is a good guy, but with a defensive PG in Payton who can score even better then Fish, we don't need him.


So you really think if we offerd this trade it could happen? Cause if we can I dont see why we dont do it, Fisher is jut the kind of PG we need.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> If the salaries matched up (they don't) I would do Mercer for Fisher in a heartbeat. Fisher is a good shooter, but he is a TERRIBLE defender, ever notice how Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson didn't get attention untill they played against D-Fish in the playoffs? (Parker torched him as well) Fish is a good guy, but with a defensive PG in Payton who can score even better then Fish, we don't need him.


Yeah, D-Fish can't play defense...:no:

S. Francis: 
Season ppg: 21.0 
Vs. LA Lakers: 26.8

Mike Bibby:
Season ppg: 15.9
Vs. LA Lakers: 19.5

There are a whole lot more. Basically, nearly every PG has a higher ppg average against LA, than their season average. They all burnt D-Fish...:uhoh:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, D-Fish can't play defense...:no:
> ...


lol, man I never noticed that. Oh well, I thinefense we need with Artest. we have all the backcourt


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, man I never noticed that. Oh well, I thinefense we need with Artest. we have all the backcourt


Maybe D-Fish coming off the bench would be OK...he could score some points and be a spark. Although he wouldn't have as many chances to shoot...Pacers offense seems to be "give JO the damn rock"...


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacers offense seems to be "give JO the damn rock"...



and get the **** out of the way!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> and get the **** out of the way!


LOL, yeah...

Seems like a good game plan though


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

yeah I think we could make a title run if everyone besides Jermaine could learn to be a role player and stop trying to be the star.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> So you really think if we offerd this trade it could happen? Cause if we can I dont see why we dont do it, Fisher is jut the kind of PG we need.


Well I don't think we would do Fisher AND George for Mercer, the front office wants George to become the SF of the future.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I don't think we would do Fisher AND George for Mercer, the front office wants George to become the SF of the future.


I personally think Fisher and George will probably be staying put, I would love to have Fisher, but the Lakers don't really have any need to deal him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I personally think Fisher and George will probably be staying put, I would love to have Fisher, but the Lakers don't really have any need to deal him.


The only reason I see that they would trade him is to get some depth in the C and PF positions, but we dont have much to offer there either.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> The only reason I see that they would trade him is to get some depth in the C and PF positions, but we dont have much to offer there either.


We have plenty of PFs to deal: Harrington, Croshere, Foster, Bender.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> We have plenty of PFs to deal: Harrington, Croshere, Foster, Bender.


Well IMO, Harrington and Bender are SFs but that can be disputed. And when I said we didnt have much to deal I meant talent wise, nobody wants Croshere's contract and Foster is good for rebounding but not much other then that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Bender probably is a SF but Harrington can definately play the PF postion.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yeah, Bender probably is a SF but Harrington can definately play the PF postion.


Depends on who he is matched up aginst. If he were playing a below average PF he would be a force on defense and offense, but stick him with Tim Duncan, Kenyon Martin, or any other of the great PFs in the league and he would be squashed.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Depends on who he is matched up aginst. If he were playing a below average PF he would be a force on defense and offense, but stick him with Tim Duncan, Kenyon Martin, or any other of the great PFs in the league and he would be squashed.


He could hold his own against Martin but he would get squashed by Duncan because Duncan is really a center, but mostly because Duncan squashes anybody. His bank shot is unguardable.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> He could hold his own against Martin but he would get squashed by Duncan because Duncan is really a center, but mostly because Duncan squashes anybody. His bank shot is unguardable.


I know, im going to get off-topic a bit here but oh well. Tim Duncan is the kind of guy that can win the MVP award for the next couple years. By the end of his career he will probably be a top-5 guy all time. No one can stop his post moves, all he has to do is either use his footwork to go under for an easy lay up or dunk, or he can fadeway for an easy bank shot. To tell you the truth the MVP title could be named after Duncan before his career is up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Xavier8 you're right. Tim Duncan might win the MVP award for the next couple of years, if he doesn't get injuried. I hope the MVP title gets named after him. So that whoever gets the MVP award knows that he's fundemental because Timmy was and that's why the MVP was named after him.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Xavier8 you're right. Tim Duncan might win the MVP award for the next couple of years, if he doesn't get injuried. I hope the MVP title gets named after him. So that whoever gets the MVP award knows that he's fundemental because Timmy was and that's why the MVP was named after him.


Yeah...really, the only guy who can compete with Duncan for the MVP is KG...I wouldn't be surprised to see TD win the MVP another couple of times...



btw - that guy in your avatar has a HUGE 'fro :laugh:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...really, the only guy who can compete with Duncan for the MVP is KG...I wouldn't be surprised to see TD win the MVP another couple of times...
> ...


lol, Thats Ludacris.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I wanna see KG get MVP because TD is just boring, but back on topic. Fisher would be a great compliment to our team, but I'm sure if he has any choice on where he plays it will be in L.A. since they will probably win the championship again. Well as long as Kobe can get his charges dropped.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I heard he was spotted in Indy, you guys think he could be there for a workout? Any thoughts on this?


What? I doubt he's allowed to workout for the Pacers when he's under contract for another two seasons with the Lakers...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Derek Fisher rumor...*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What? I doubt he's allowed to workout for the Pacers when he's under contract for another two seasons with the Lakers...


its just a rumor from some poster on Indy Star, for all I know it could be a lie.


----------

